# 275/40 R19 Tires now approved for fitment



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just a note to let everyone know that the factory in Dresden is now making 275/40 R19 tires available as factory fitment on new Phaetons. There is no change to the wheel well liner or other components, thus, these tires can be fitted to any Phaeton. They have a 105 weight rating.
The picture below was taken on the production line of the Transparent Factory in Dresden. The wheels are Omaynt, which are 9J by 19 inch with a 40 offset depth.
Michael
*275/40 R19 tires*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

So this means I'm legal!








275 40ZR 19 load 105 Pirelli PZero on 2004 Bentley GT wheels 9" x 19" 41mm offset.



_Modified by Paldi at 10:44 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Micheal,
What is the maximum tire width that can fit on the standard 18 inch Challenge wheels of a W12?


_Modified by maverixz at 7:42 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Yep, you can stop worrying, provides the offset on your rims is 40.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_What is the maximum tire width that can fit on the standard 18 inch Challenge wheels of a W12?

Geez, I don't know the answer to that question. I'm in Dresden now, I'll ask them tomorrow. I do know that the Challenge wheel is half an inch narrower (8.5 inches) than the Omaynt, and also has a different offset (45 for the Challenge). The whole business of matching tires to rims is really, really tricky - weight rating changes when tire profile changes (the wider the tire, the higher the load rating for the same size wheel) and I don't know how the math is done for that.
Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Geez, I don't know the answer to that question. I'm in Dresden now, I'll ask them tomorrow. I do know that the Challenge wheel is half an inch narrower (8.5 inches) than the Omaynt, and also has a different offset (45 for the Challenge). The whole business of matching tires to rims is really, really tricky - weight rating changes when tire profile changes (the wider the tire, the higher the load rating for the same size wheel) and I don't know how the math is done for that.
Michael

I'd like to try a 265/45 R18 if it is okay. Great thing you are in Dresden now, so you can get us all the answers we need and tell "them" we need the Phaeton Magazine in English.











_Modified by maverixz at 8:16 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: 275/40 R19 Tires now approved for fitment (PanEuropean)*

May be a silly question but did they make the spare tire well in the trunk any bigger? I thought I remembered an old post from Paldi about having a problem getting a 19" spare tire to fit.
The tire you show doesn't seem to have too much "chine" either.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 275/40 R19 Tires now approved for fitment (murphybaileysam)*

Mine fits the well OK, but it's a close fit. I had to reposition the jack slightly in the rigid foam carrier using a few bits of foam, to lift it up over the edge of the tire. Now I guess I can buy the revised foam part from VW.








Stock Challenge wheel with 255 45 18 tire fitted.








9x19 Bentley wheel with 275 40 19 tire fitted - same size as Omanyt wheel.











_Modified by Paldi at 9:32 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 275/40 R19 Tires now approved for fitment (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_May be a silly question but did they make the spare tire well in the trunk any bigger? 

Outside of North America, a full size spare is an option - most people elect to have an air compressor and a can of tire goo fitted instead - therefore no spare. More information here: Alternative to Full Size Spare Tire.
Michael


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_Micheal,
What is the maximum tire width that can fit on the standard 18 inch Challenge wheels of a W12?

_Modified by maverixz at 7:42 PM 4-20-2007_


275mm is the maximum width tire that you could put on Challenge wheels.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_
I'd like to try a 265/45 R18 if it is okay. 
_Modified by maverixz at 8:16 PM 4-20-2007_


That size is not likely to exist. If you find a tire in that size it would be OK to use.
You could use 275/45/18 or 275/40/18. Most tires in that size have a 103 load rating or better.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_
That size is not likely to exist. If you find a tire in that size it would be OK to use.
You could use 275/45/18 or 275/40/18. Most tires in that size have a 103 load rating or better.


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_
275mm is the maximum width tire that you could put on Challenge wheels.

Thanks Spectral,
I checked TireRack and there weren't any 275/45/18 All Seasons but the 275/40/18 were available so I guess those would be the ones I'd try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by maverixz at 2:30 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (maverixz)*

Be careful about fitting 275 mm wide tires on Challenge wheels. I think I was told the wheels (8.5 inches wide) are too narrow for the 11 inch wide tire. The Challenge wheel offset at 45 mm is too deep - the tires may rub on the tie rod ends. So you might need 4, 5 or 6 mm spacers. 
I found three in the 275 45 18 size - such as these:
Pirelli P-Zero Rosso - 275/45ZR 18 ASY (Mercedes) 103 Y - BW 1571700 $395.99 each 
A 275 40 ZR 18 will be shorter than the stock tire by roughly 1/4 inch.

_Modified by Paldi at 10:25 AM 4-21-2007_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:31 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_
Thanks Spectral,
I checked TireRack and there weren't any 275/45/18 All Seasons but the 275/40/18 were available so I guess those would be the ones I'd try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by maverixz at 2:30 PM 4-21-2007_


The 275/40/18 won't fit on the Challenge wheel and the load rating of 99 is too low for your w12. That size needs at least a 9 inch wide wheel.
The 275/45/18 will fit on the Challenge 8.5 inch wide wheel:









But this size may rub according to Paldi. I think there is a good chance they will fit because they are just 0.4 inches wider than a tire that I had on the same wheels that had plenty of clearance.
I was jumping to some conclusions in my first post. My new advice is:
Try the 275/45/18 as summer tires and buy them from a tire shop that will let you experiment with sizes. "Just Tires" usually lets you do that.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Spectral)*

Based on this, I think the Challenge wheel and the 275/45/18 size would work. This takes wheel offset and wheel width into consideration.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Spectral)*

Thanks for the tip Michael! I have updated our site to reflect the new size.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spectral)*

It appears from your analysis the inner rim of the Challenge wheel is in about the same place as the Omanyt and my Bentley wheels, so since they both fit with a 275 section tire then so should the Challenge. Keep in mind the Pirelli on the 9x19 Omnynt is a 40 section tire, not a 45. 
My experience with the Bentley is that the wheel fits without any clearance issues but the 275 40 19 tires have only about a finger-width of clearance, less than 1/2 inch at the tie rod end. So just be careful. My Bentley wheels are 41 mm offset.



_Modified by Paldi at 9:18 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: they fit without modification*

I stopped by the local Audi dealership tonight and came upon two new A8Ls. One has 255 40 19 Pirelli P6s fitted. I could put two fingers between the tierod end and the tire. The other one had 275 35 20 Michelins. There was a much tighter fit - I could bearly squeeze a finger through the gap between the tierod end and the edge of the tire tread. Like fitting a tight wedding ring. The fit was about the same or even tighter than what I have with my Bentley set up. That makes me feel better!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: they fit without modification (Paldi)*

I am wondering if anyone has a photo of a 255/40R19 tire fitted to a Phaeton?
Please post photos if you do.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: they fit without modification (chrisj428)*

Not the best photo, but the only one I have. This is a 275 / 40 R19 tire, it was fitted on the W12 that was exhibited at the Geneva Auto Show in March of 2007.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: they fit without modification (PanEuropean)*

I wonder if that black center cap pops off or is it bonded to the silver spider?


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: they fit without modification (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I wonder if that black center cap pops off or is it bonded to the silver spider?

It can probably pop out - otherwise how do they unscrew the wheel?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: they fit without modification (Mirage11)*

The part I'm calling the "spider" might pop out with the logo attached.
If the logo part comes out by itself and the spider is then unscrewed, that is what I am looking for, to improve the setup I and others have with the Bentley wheels.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: they fit without modification (Paldi)*

Kind of looks like the Conti GT "spider" ie the center would have to come off first. Hmm


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: they fit without modification (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I am wondering if anyone has a photo of a 255/40R19 tire fitted to a Phaeton?
Please post photos if you do.
Thanks in advance!

That's the size of my Blizzaks! (Very little curb prtection.)



















_Modified by Paldi at 8:04 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

.....and now the Factory fit a 275/40 profile tyre on a 20 inch rim as an option. It can be specced as an alloy or a chromed alloy. All Phaetons on show in the Factory at the 10 year Anniversary celebration had the 20 inch wheels and they looked superb.

The bad news is that although they are an option on German specced cars, VW UK did not choose to spec that size wheel on its Options List for UK cars.

Probably not arsed and just too much trouble for them ! 

Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Francis007 said:


> .....and now the Factory fit a 275/40 profile tyre on a 20 inch rim as an option. It can be specced as an alloy or a chromed alloy.


I believe the 20" wheel is called "Chiropraktiker".

Harry


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> I believe the 20" wheel is called "Chiropraktiker".
> 
> Harry


Harry....you've just got to have a bit of bling in your life.....occassionally anyway.....especially when you were GQ Man of the Month 1982 ! 

Francis


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of chrome eh, Frank? 

H


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Nothing like a bit of chrome eh, Frank?
> 
> H


You're a cheeky sod Harry!!!!.......but I'm still chuckling now :laugh:

I keep feeding you these lines eh .....and you come up with the gags !

Frankie Boy


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

It's like Hinge & Bracket 

H


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> It's like Hinge & Bracket
> 
> H


Yeh....but I'm not quite sure which one of us is Dr.Evadne......cos whoever it is.......that makes the other one of us.....Dame Hilda ! :laugh:

On second thoughts.....you must be Dame Hilda ! :laugh:

F


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I can almost feel the deathly hush of incomprehension from those offshore islands formerly known as The Continent and The Americas!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

:screwy:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> :screwy:


The explanation is here, but you won't like it!


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

so 275 tires are approved for a 19x9 wheel? anyone know?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I have 275 40 19 Pirelli tires on Bentley 19x9 wheels. No fitment issues front or rear.


----------

